# What horse to get, hmmm.



## 77Herford (Aug 9, 2011)

To help with suggestions, I am decent at riding western/pleasure style.  I currently own a Gypsy Vanner mix mare, Paint Broodmare, two Connermera/Icelandic pony crosses and two weanlings from the Vanner and Paint.
The horses have lots of room as I rotate them between forty acres "when I have my friends horses" so room isn't an issue.  I have four nice stalls in my barn.
I have been around several breeds of horses including: Quarter, Paint, Pinto, Arabian, Gypsy, Warmblood, Morgan, Rocky Mountain, and a few others.


----------



## goodhors (Aug 9, 2011)

I guess my first question is "Why don't you ride what you have?"  Even if the two mares are bred, you can still ride until late in the pregnancy.
Anything wrong with the ponies?  Both are breeds capable of carrying an adult easily, known for good riding qualities.  

Secondly is what kind of riding do you plan to use new horse for?  Are you planning to ride daily, doing it for exercise?  

Do you have new friends to go riding with, that needs a horse dedicated to showing or trail rides away or doing long distances?  A horse
you will need to keep "in training" so it is fit or groomed to compete?  

If you just plan to ride the local roads, you have two horses and two ponies standing in the fields now.  Should be good
for going a few miles every now and then at walking speed or trotting.  Fine for if you just want to "go for a ride" in during the day or evening.  We used 
to ride the broodmare, foal stayed at home in a stall with a babysitter friend.  Foal was calm and quiet, since we practiced taking mom away for 
short times ahead, so her leaving was part of the routine after foal was about a month old.  She foaled early, April, so foal was growthy, had
a better mind to learn, ate hay, than tiny foal born later would have to do those summer and fall rides down the road.

Just with what you already have, I would see no reason to buy another animal if they are usable.  We can't help with advice unless we have more details.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dear God I didn't need a critisim, lol.  I do ride once or twice a week on my Paint in my other pastures with her foal at side.  The Vanner isn't broke and the Ponies are too small for me.  I'm a big guy.  I use my ponies for my niece and nephew when they visit.  
There will be no showing or anything fancy.  I already said I ride Western style.   I was just looking for casual suggestions on breeds as I would like another horse or two for my wife so she can ride at my level and for friends.


----------



## currycomb (Aug 9, 2011)

really doesn't matter breed, grade is good, as long at it has the qualities you want, rides at the speed of your other horses, and is a size and tempermant you match with. JMO after 40 yrs in horses


----------



## goodhors (Aug 9, 2011)

Not critisizing, just asking why those horses would not work.  I have six horses, adding another is more work for me.  So I would choose to just use one I have, for any new horse activity if possible.

You never said you were too big for the ponies.  Lots of folks ride ponies, and those breeds are common for adults to ride.  I got it about the Western choice, but there are MANY kinds of ridden activities you can do in a Western saddle.

If you want to ride with wife, want new horses anyway, I suggest getting a couple well broke gaited horses.  Those with a little age (9-16yrs) on them are usually VERY accepting of both minimal skilled riders and skilled riders.  They would work for friends who may not ride well, and with no trotting, the riders seldom get sore.   The breeds, Tennessee Walker, Missouri Fox Trotters, Speed Rackers, seem to be quite level headed, easy to live with, come in various sizes for larger and smaller riders.   I would look to buy a couple, so you and wife can ride along together.  Gaited horses, doing their speed gait, will quickly out-distance the normal trotting horse, and some cantering horses can't keep up either!  No fun riding mis-matched speed horses.  Have to hold one back and keep nagging the slow one, so no one is having fun.

You can often find gaited animals on Trail Ride group sites.  However many Trail Riders put LOTS of miles on their horses in a week, so those horses are glad to stand around.  Without those miles, such horses may be more "forward" than you would like.  Be sure to ask how much they get worked daily or weekly.  Gaited horses may also need a Farrier skilled in the needs of Gaited horses.  The regular Western Farrier will probably want to take off WAY too much hoof wall, leaving too-short a toe and sore them up.  Gaited horses have not been bred down to the small hooves common on QH, other Western breeds, so Farrier needs to trim and shoe them with longer hooves to keep them sound.

People with gaited horses really enjoy them, brag on the smooth ride and speed they travel.  Then gloat when they get off and are never stiff!


----------



## manybirds (Aug 9, 2011)

I wouldn't recomend a arabian. I never liked them before i had one and i have one and i still don't like them. they are high strung and will get away with anything u let them. Most people like them because they are so pretty and just look completly over personality. There may be certain indaviduals out there that are good, but i got the one told he was very good for an arabian and he's very good for an arabian but i still don't like him (no offense to u arabian breeders all the more power to u for putting up with them)


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, I've ridden one Tennessee Walker in my day and he was a nice ride.  Been around mostly QH's and Arabian's so I'm trying to branch out.  My Paint is no cutting horse but she helps me bring in the cattle if a bad storm is brewing.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 9, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recomend a arabian. I never liked them before i had one and i have one and i still don't like them. they are high strung and will get away with anything u let them. Most people like them because they are so pretty and just look completly over personality. There may be certain indaviduals out there that are good, but i got the one told he was very good for an arabian and he's very good for an arabian but i still don't like him (no offense to u arabian breeders all the more power to u for putting up with them)


You just gotta be smarter than they are  

I've been riding Arabians since I was 10 years old and in the 20+ years I've been involved with them, I've fallen in love. We discussed this on another thread, they are not high strung but they are sensitive and intelligent and not everyone wants a horse like that I will admit. Like not everyone wants a super intelligent dog like a border collie.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 10, 2011)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fully agree with you.  Arabian's can make great all around horses.  My sister has a sweet sorrel Polish Arabian mare and besides the bad trainer, I've never seen her behave badly.


----------



## mydakota (Aug 10, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recomend a arabian. I never liked them before i had one and i have one and i still don't like them. they are high strung and will get away with anything u let them. Most people like them because they are so pretty and just look completly over personality. There may be certain indaviduals out there that are good, but i got the one told he was very good for an arabian and he's very good for an arabian but i still don't like him (no offense to u arabian breeders all the more power to u for putting up with them)


:/
Don't even get me started.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 10, 2011)

mydakota said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've peaked my curiousity


----------



## manybirds (Aug 10, 2011)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like i said all the more power too you. I prefer the small but sturdy smart and mild but quick. LOL is that to much to ask? My arabian's a learning experiance though. I said if we went on a dating website the two of us wouldn't be compatable.


----------



## mydakota (Aug 10, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> mydakota said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have time to write it all out again today, but here is a similar thread with the same responses I would write out here if I had the time. 
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=12490


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 10, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> michickenwrangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm taken 

Small?      My mare is 14.2hh

Sturdy?      8" canons, 700+ miles of endurance riding logged

Mild?         My daughter learned to ride on her. As soon as she could keep her seat and steer, I've pitched her up bareback (with a helmet of course) and let her hack around the arena

Quick?      Of course! She's a half-Arab!


----------



## manybirds (Aug 10, 2011)

I guess it's all personal preferance. And what you'r looking for if it's enduranc an arabian if it's speed quarter horse or dare i say thourghbred  if it's cuteness a pony  etc etc. I have an arabian so i can't complain to much. if nothing else he's probably the smoothest ride ever (when we don't have to go through the whole i say u say thing) when i got him he pranced but i wasn't impressed one bit and we fixed that problem.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 11, 2011)

Well I ended up purchasing a former Wild Mustang mare.  She's has a Grullo color and around 15.5 hands tall.  She's around ten years old and has been off the range for five years.  She is a smooth ride and very friendly.  I'm looking forward to riding her more.


----------



## mydakota (Aug 11, 2011)

I have many friends who ride 'stangs.  What HMA is she from?


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 11, 2011)

I believe she was from Montana originally.  The family I purchased her from used to live in Colorado and have adopted several Mustangs over the years.


----------



## mydakota (Aug 11, 2011)

If  you can get a good, clear picture of her brand, I have a friend who might be able to identify her original HMA for you.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 11, 2011)

I believe she is from the formerly managed Garden Creek herd management.


----------



## Horsiezz (Aug 22, 2011)

I would of reccomended a good old quarter horse. The more foundation breeding it has, the better! Once I got my quarter horse mare, I never looked back. As with all this talk of crazy arabians, I hear you all! To me I think they are over bred and not too reliable. The only kind worth owning is ones from Polish descent.  My mom used to say "I wouldnt take an arab if it was given to me" Well we ended up taking one out of a bad situation. He was literally untouched in 4 years besides to be gelded. Family was scared to death of him. They purchased their first horse, a morgan mare, and she was pregnant. We later found out the sire was a Polish arabian. The wife had a son at the time Spirit was born, the son had major health problems that turned out to be fatal and he soon died sadly. They spent all their time with him and forgot about the horses. He grew wild and attacked anyone who came in the pasture. Their daughters were scared and couldnt ride the mare or the other pony anymore. We picked him up and started training in the same week. By the end of the week I was on his back at a walk/trot. He was horrible to work with on the ground because of biting but undersaddle he was great. He loved having a job. He was so smart and picked up on things fast. We sold him to a friend and hes boarded at our barn. He got professionally trained a few months later and now hes back. He is a pistol and will buck if not rode often. He no longer bites. Hes a beautiful horse though and very smart and calm. Soon I visited a local Polish arab breeding farm, they train theres for Western Pleasure. They have 2 of the top ranked stallions in the U.S. they were soooo calm. You could walk in the stallions stalls and they would lower their heads and lick your hands like dogs. We walked right through their pasture and they were alll fiiendly as could be. We talked to the owners and they said that if you ever wanted to buy an arab, go Polish. Stay away from straight Egyptian and I think he said Crabbet. He said they were crazy. And from my experiences with them, I would agree! I'd take my grulla quarter horse mare any day. Good luck with your mustang mare. They are good trail mounts.


----------



## mydakota (Aug 23, 2011)

I have had very good luck with Crabbet bred horses, actually.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 23, 2011)

mydakota said:
			
		

> I have had very good luck with Crabbet bred horses, actually.


I love Crabbet ARabians. To me a Crabbet/Polish Arabian is the perfect horse.


----------



## Horsiezz (Aug 24, 2011)

Polish are beautiful! I would have one if I was into arabs, And yes i dont know what the second one he said was... maybe it wasnt Crabbet... dont know but he said Straight Egyptian for sure I remember.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 25, 2011)

Horsiezz said:
			
		

> Polish are beautiful! I would have one if I was into arabs, And yes i dont know what the second one he said was... maybe it wasnt Crabbet... dont know but he said Straight Egyptian for sure I remember.


Crabbet horses come from the Crabbet stud in England. There are several strains of Egyptians.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 26, 2011)

Horsiezz said:
			
		

> I would of reccomended a good old quarter horse. The more foundation breeding it has, the better! Once I got my quarter horse mare, I never looked back. As with all this talk of crazy arabians, I hear you all! To me I think they are over bred and not too reliable. The only kind worth owning is ones from Polish descent.  My mom used to say "I wouldnt take an arab if it was given to me" Well we ended up taking one out of a bad situation. He was literally untouched in 4 years besides to be gelded. Family was scared to death of him. They purchased their first horse, a morgan mare, and she was pregnant. We later found out the sire was a Polish arabian. The wife had a son at the time Spirit was born, the son had major health problems that turned out to be fatal and he soon died sadly. They spent all their time with him and forgot about the horses. He grew wild and attacked anyone who came in the pasture. Their daughters were scared and couldnt ride the mare or the other pony anymore. We picked him up and started training in the same week. By the end of the week I was on his back at a walk/trot. He was horrible to work with on the ground because of biting but undersaddle he was great. He loved having a job. He was so smart and picked up on things fast. We sold him to a friend and hes boarded at our barn. He got professionally trained a few months later and now hes back. He is a pistol and will buck if not rode often. He no longer bites. Hes a beautiful horse though and very smart and calm. Soon I visited a local Polish arab breeding farm, they train theres for Western Pleasure. They have 2 of the top ranked stallions in the U.S. they were soooo calm. You could walk in the stallions stalls and they would lower their heads and lick your hands like dogs. We walked right through their pasture and they were alll fiiendly as could be. We talked to the owners and they said that if you ever wanted to buy an arab, go Polish. Stay away from straight Egyptian and I think he said Crabbet. He said they were crazy. And from my experiences with them, I would agree! I'd take my grulla quarter horse mare any day. Good luck with your mustang mare. They are good trail mounts.


No need to put down other breeds.  Arabian's of all lines are great horses.  You just need to show them the proper respect.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 26, 2011)

Outside of individual horse personalities, I would have to say that the people who have issues with Arabs over and over again are those who feel the need to dominate a horse rather than work with it as a team player. 

Along the way I have also found these very same people have issues working with or training service and working dogs with heavily bred and selected characteristics. 

In both cases the animal needs a strong guiding hand and a sense of a job to do, and the person with the instincts to guide all the inbred characteristics.

Not putting anyone down here. Just pointing out that breeds of horses over the decades have become more and more selected for jobs and characteristics and not all people mesh with all breeds.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 26, 2011)

I want a Purple Cow.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 26, 2011)

More trouble than it's worth. You have any idea how long it took me to dye that sucker!


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 26, 2011)

Actually my dad claimed to have a bluish/purple roan dairy cow as a child but I think he's BSing


----------



## kstaven (Aug 26, 2011)

Well ... there is a blue roan in the belgian blue lines.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 26, 2011)

Still laughing from before, but with my cough its not helping, lol.  Still trying to imagine actually trying to dye a cow.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 27, 2011)

If you think thats bad ... Imagine trying to curl the hair on the top knot and apply those false eyelashes.


----------



## mydakota (Aug 27, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Outside of individual horse personalities, I would have to say that the people who have issues with Arabs over and over again are those who feel the need to dominate a horse rather than work with it as a team player.
> 
> Along the way I have also found these very same people have issues working with or training service and working dogs with heavily bred and selected characteristics.
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 27, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> If you think thats bad ... Imagine trying to curl the hair on the top knot and apply those false eyelashes.


Ok, is this the wife talking or Staven.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 27, 2011)

This is Kurtis talking. So just imagine a bunch of guys trying to pull that off with a cow. Just makes it that much funnier.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 29, 2011)

and then your wife catching you doing it...


----------



## Avalon1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Horsiezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id have to agree. There are so many horse breeds and even though one tries to generalize what they are good for, what their temperaments are, etc, it still depends on the horses' upbringing and mentality. I have ridden every breed under the sun; I have seen crazy Arabs and extremely intelligent, personable Arabs. I breed draft horses and have seen many gentle ones, and I have come across some with a bad attitude and tendencies to kill people. I wish the OP best of luck and lots of fun with the new horse.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 3, 2011)

The Spanish Mustangs are wonderful horses...  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=4498


----------



## SoaringHawksFarm (Oct 4, 2011)

Depends if you want a horse that trots or gaits.
Rocky Mountain horses need help as they are on the watch or critial list.
They have a nice gait too. You can also get  Appaloosa's are nice and you can get a gaited one. 
here is a link to a good App. breeder http://www.rockyhollowranch.net/index.html
check out this link it may or may not help you pick a breed either way it is a cool site
http://www.albc-usa.org/cpl/wtchlist.html#horses
Either way best of luck and I hope you get a horse yall will be happy with.


----------



## PatchiePonie (Oct 14, 2011)

If you are into western pleasure then maybe you should look into buying a quater horse or a paint and register him/her in a show, my friends are competing in western pleasure with there mares but I am pretty sure that most of the horses there are registered quater horses or paints. Good luck, have fun with your new horse!!


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, all these newer replies.  I have since got a very nice Grulla Mustang about four years removed from the wild.  She is a quiet and gentle horse to be around but loves to gallop when theres room.  My next horses will be Draft most likely Jutlands.  I will actually be using mine so they won't be for show.


----------

